# Buying a Hymer - what base vehicle



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

We're completely new to MHs and have been trawling this forum - loads of great info.  
We're looking to import an early 90's Hymer (probably a 644 or 654) from Germany. What base model should I be looking for? Are all the Mercs non turbo? Are any base vehicles worth avoiding?

Any known problems with the MHs I should be looking for?

Thx


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

Last year, I was new to motorhoming and paid a visit to Deeprcar Motorhomes at Sheffield. I did not buy from them as I choose a different make and model etc

What I will say is the people working there - possibly they are the owners - are very knowledgable and I think they know everything about Hymers!

It might be worth you phoning them and asking for info

www.dmiuk.com

I am not connected to the firm - let me stress that - but I genuinely found them helpful.

Rapide561


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ours is a Merc and I'd say go for a Merc every time!! Just my personal opinion of course but that MH of ours turns around in such a small space that even our car will not do (BMW) and there are loads of advantages! Ana xx


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Which base vehicle*

Like Ana, I'd say go for a Merc given the age you are looking at. We have a 98 640, and we love it.

You'll probably find that the price you would pay over here for an early 90's Hymer will be similar to an import, so why go for the hassle? Plenty to be seen at Deepcar, or at Hymerdirect.

All the early ones were LHD in any event. None of the early 90's Mercs to my knowledge were turbos unless someone has had a retro fit at TB Turbo.

Smick


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheers for the replies.

They're alot cheaper over there unless I'm missing something here.

I've found a few low mile 644s for just over £10k (none of them are Mercs though)

Mike


----------

